# Have you ever been to tokyo? (35 pics)



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Have you ever been to tokyo? (37 pics)*



















































































































































































































































- pic by Wagahai









- pic by Wagahai


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know how do I define this enermous city...

chaos? modernity?

To be clear, tokyo is very attractive and exciting city for me.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I have been there and I absolutely love it!

Great pics btw!


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

no i havent but i would like to... btw nice pics really like the pic with the future kinda ship


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amasing shots! Tokyo looks enormous! 

One thing though has always amased me and that is that I have NEVER seen any architecturaly beatiful buildings in Tokyo, the city seems to lack it completely, although all the neon lights improve the buildings.


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

so , it is 東京, I love it!!


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

too few plantation.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Amasing shots! Tokyo looks enormous!
> 
> One thing though has always amased me and that is that I have NEVER seen any architecturaly beatiful buildings in Tokyo, the city seems to lack it completely, although all the neon lights improve the buildings.


i agree.Although i have seen about a handful, theres nothing that sticks to your head for the biggest city in the world...


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I have been there and I absolutely love it!
> 
> Great pics btw!


Me too. 

Many buildings were added since I visited in 2002.

This city is huge. Using the UK population methodology, I'll wager that its metro population is 60m easily (i.e., double NY's 30M and more than 3 times London's 18M)!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tokyo-Absolutely amazing  !   *


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

more, more, more!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I like odaiba in Tokyo

there is truely amazing future town.

We can go to there by train controlled only computer without driver.

- Odaiba


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Tokyo Subway*

Tokyo Subway Line


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

I love a city with a good subway system.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, now that's what I'd call _extensive_ transit!

Does anyone know why Tokyo doesn't have more distinguished buildings?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

The most headquerters of global manufacturing brands are located in tokyo.(Sony,Toyota, Toshiba,Honda,Nec,Nissan,Canon,Fujitsu,Hitachi,Olympus,Nikon,NTT,Pioneer,Fuji film, Seiko etc)

In that reason, the regional GDP of Tokyo is about 850 billion US$ and per caipita is over 60 thousand US$ , the highest of all cities in world.
also, tokyo has 2nd biggest stock market in world.

and there are many showrooms of manufacturing company in tokyo.



- Sony showroom, Ginza




















- Toyota showroom, Odaiba


----------



## waly (Feb 5, 2006)

Tokyo's metro and night view is the best of the world, I like it.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

great pictures amazing tour


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

I haven't been to Tokyo but it never seizes to amaze me in photos.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

UrbanSophist said:


> Wow, now that's what I'd call _extensive_ transit!
> 
> Does anyone know why Tokyo doesn't have more distinguished buildings?



I guess It is related to earthquake.


----------



## MusaafiR78 (Feb 22, 2006)

I want to see Tokyo skycrapers myself !!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

This Thread Rocks !!!!!!! 
:dance:


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 19, 2004)

unoh said:


> enermous underground space to prevent a flood in metro tokyo


This structure is a part of this system.
When small rivers in Tokyo may overflow, this system works and impouds waters from those river temporarily in tank and discharge water to large river.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

WOW it really is the biggest richest, most technoloigcally advanced city in the world.
The contiguous population of SOLID cityscape that makes up Tokyo Yokohama Kawasaki Chiba etc counts 33 million, in effect a metropolitan area. The CMSA count that takes in commuter cities etc is far higher, like someone mentioned the 40-50 million mark. Only one city looks likely to overtake Tokyo megalopolis and thats the Pearl River Delta of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong that currently has over 40 million in an area smaller than the LA CMSA. There's currently huge 'networking' infrastructure being built as the Chinese start suburbanising and commuting. However if Tokyo reaches the Kanto plain megalopolis of Osaka which its likely to do some time that will shoot the count through the roof.

Suomi as mentioned theres few 'distinguished' buildings in the city, but thereare, the big temple complexes and the suburb of Kamakura has traditional architecture still. Tokyo's been destroyed so many times, the LongSleeves fire of 1670 was started by a kimono, deemed so unlucky as three teenage girls died shortly after inheriting it and never having worn it, it was burned in exorcism. A sudden wind sprang up during the ceremony and the subsequent fire took out 300 palaces, 500 temples, 800 shops and businesses, wiping out then the biggest city in the world, and killing over 100,000. When the American fleet swept in in 1868 Edo was again the biggest city in the world, a sea of traditional wooden buildings, huge temples and palaces. History portray 'the black ships' that so frightened the Japanese on the horizon as a place technoligically inferior, but that doesn't mean culturally. The Westerners were amazed at the city they 'discovered' and the masses of art and style subsequently exported lead to the Japonisme that so effected Western art at the time such as impressionism. But this amazing city was once again destroyed in the 1923 earthquake, tsunami and firestorms that killed 142,000 people and is still the most materially destructive disaster to have ever happened. The Tokyo museum was destroyed taking with it thousands of years of Japanese art and treasures. These periodic conflagrations throughout Tokyo's history are known as 'the flowers of Edo' in Japanese.

The city was rebuilt, and if it had survived it would also have been a heritage site as it was quite a masterpeice of art deco, but was destroyed in the worlds worst bombing raids in 1945, killing over 200,000. Edo-Jo, the worlds largest ever castle was burnt to the ground. It lay at the heart of the city where the Imperial Palace grounds now stand and had a 3 mile long perimeter, with 4 further concentric rings of battlements inside surrounding a huge main tower. It was designed to confuse and waylay attacking armies with numerous dead ends and traps. It can never be rebuilt, that would entail bulldozing the Chrysanthemum Throne and the worlds oldest monarchy.

In short Tokyo has probably lost more heritage in its history than any other city except maybe Beijing and Hangzhou. The buildings that sprang up postwar although very Japanese in the acetic, functional modern style were pretty much not intended to last, until well, the next great disaster - the Big One earthquake is now a decade overdue. In the last decade though the quality and design (not to mention cost of materials) of the new buildings is unsurpassed, theres a big shift away from mere functionalism. Omotesando is a good pointer for the future.

Another point few people know, due to strict height regulations Tokyo does build tall but not as tall as it would like, it has the worlds largest buildings in terms of average floorspace - if it werent for the quakezone the skyscrapers would outnumber any other city. Instead they have many massive squat highrises that in any other place would be high above the 150m line.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Yoyogi Park


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Tokyo Station











- Marunouchi












- Shinagawa


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

ebisu garden place




















rainbow bridge


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

some apartment in tokyo


----------



## ThaQuest (Apr 25, 2004)

no i havent been. thanks for taking me there. that subway map looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

Haha. wow, that apartment there looks like a Mcdonalds play ground. I can't say i'd like to live there.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Tokyo joins race for 2016 Games*











Tokyo formally joined the race to host the Olympics for a second time on Wednesday after the city's metropolitan assembly overwhelmingly passed a resolution to bid for the 2016 Games. 

Last month, Sapporo followed Nagoya's earlier decision to rule itself out of the running, leaving just the capital city and Fukuoka, on the southern island of Kyushu, as the only two cities in contention.

The Japanese Olympics Committee welcomed Tokyo's announcement.

"The JOC is delighted," committee chairman Tsunekazu Takeda told reporters. "We would like Tokyo to do their best to produce a wonderful plan."

The JOC is set to choose the country's official bid city in August and Takeda is hoping to see a spirited competition.

"The aim is not to win domestically but to beat the candidates from overseas. We look forward to seeing a high-level bid," he added.

Japan last hosted the Summer Games in Tokyo in 1964.

"For Tokyo to host the Olympics again after half a century would be an opportunity to demonstrate our strong desire for world peace and it would also be a chance to create a mature, safe and environmentally friendly city," the city's resolution said, according to the Tokyo assembly's Web site.

Sapporo, which hosted the 1972 Winter Olympics, withdrew citing the burden of raising around $2.1 billion of the estimated total cost of $15.2 billion of hosting the Games.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. This buildings are amazing, the city also (but there are not enough parks), the subway is fantastic. 22century...
I love the Yoyogi Park it's harmonical. Awesome
My favourite thread
:dance:


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*some stadiums in tokyo metro*

- Yokohama stadium





















- Saitama soccer's stadium


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW normal trainings on a world class stadium. Awesome


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

I wonder why Tokyo only recently started building a lot of skyscrapers. Anyway, Tokyo deserves a place among NY, Paris and London as the world's undisputed, greatest cities.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

LLoydGeorge said:


> I wonder why Tokyo only recently started building a lot of skyscrapers.


Maybe....
As I know, the greater part of buildings were destroyed because of tne 2nd world war and other reason is earthquakes(?)




Castle_Bravo said:


> My favourite thread
> :dance:


  
Thanks...


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I have been there, but it was 1999. Now youve made me desperate to go back again


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Ghibli animation museum*

Do you like Miyazaki Hayao's animations?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*some bullet trains, tokyo.*


----------



## ClarkWGriswald (Sep 25, 2005)

Simply fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

*Great pics, unoh!!!!*



unoh said:


> - Yokohama stadium


What's the match between Japan/Korea? routine friendly match?


----------



## eboutique (Mar 13, 2006)

Online Designer Handbags Boutique:

http://www.eboutique.com.cn


----------



## hotel (Mar 13, 2006)

Japan is so futuristic


----------



## Edward Elric (Mar 7, 2006)

*wwwwwwowww*

thisss is realllyyy the largest city in the worldddd!!!! yeaaa... ohh... mi favourite too!!!


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Tokyo is the best. Clean modern and futuristic. Mannered.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*omotesando*

- Omotesando & Aoyama

I want to say omotesando is world best fashionable street.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

:eek2: Tokyo itself is a world wonder!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- roppongi hills












- Shinagawa












- tokyo robot exhibition















































- Japanese TV technology
















































- Yorakucho area


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Midtown Project*

Another big complex town(including museum, hotel, office, convention hall, residence, park, commercial facilities) in tokyo will be open in 2007 

- Midtown


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

>


I like thus render. What is the hight of this building??


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Castle_Bravo said:


> I like thus render. What is the hight of this building??



As I know, It's 249m.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 19, 2004)

unoh said:


> - roppongi hills
> 
> - tokyo robot exhibition


I prefer this robot.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

> As I know, It's 249m.


Nice, I've been waiting for it


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Tokyo is simply incredible.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- sumida river


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- siodome


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Nishi-shinjuku


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing - I could spend hours looking at those photos. Better still I could hop a plane and visit - its only 7 hours away 

I may re-think my next trip to Sydney and spend a week exploring Tokyo on foot instead.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Harajuku & Harajuku girls


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Shibuya



















this is picture by sdtj
Thanks sdtj.. I will post your pic ..fantastic..


----------



## pengxx (Apr 6, 2006)

The colour in pics seems to be painted bright! Attractive indeed!


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

The streets are so clean!!!!

I've been studying these pictures and I've noticed that there is no rubbish or litter to be found anywhere on the ground and there appears to be no grafiti of any kind. Not bad for a city which is as big as London and New York put together!!!

How many people live in the Greater Tokyo/Yokohama (Kanto) region anyway? I heard it was about 35 million - can someone confirm this.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

JayT said:


> The streets are so clean!!!!
> 
> How many people live in the Greater Tokyo/Yokohama (Kanto) region anyway? I heard it was about 35 million - can someone confirm this.


Tokyo 12million
Metropolitan area 32~33million (including Yokohama, Kawasaki,Saitama,Chiba)


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)

in japan, Tokyo means 23 special wards. 
8.4 million / 621 km2


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Asakusa
Asakusa is the most favorite town for me in tokyo..
there is oldish and another image of tokyo..
The temple is the place of Street Fighter2


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Roppongi Hills

Roppongi Hills is the huge complex zone of gallery, hotel, garden, art museum, office, academy, Television center, shops, restaurants, arena, movie theater, mansion.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Minato Mirai21


















































































these pics are Mr. goodjcs's. Thanks.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*I won't post in this thread any more...*

I will stop my posting in this thread about tokyo .
tokyo is the most my favorite city except for my city and I visited there twice.

Thank you for your concern about this thread...


----------



## _asterix_ (Apr 5, 2006)

wow, thanks for the pics they are excellent

i hope one day i could visit Tokyo. I´m impressed of the modernity


----------



## Eddy C (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you a lot, unoh


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

The best city in the world!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

unoh said:


> - Roppongi Hills


Haha cool, that's *Hinoi Team's* first video *IKE IKE* on the big screen!!! PARA PARA!!!

You can see it here


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

pengxx said:


> The colour in pics seems to be painted bright! Attractive indeed!


That's because they are either LCD or neon?


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

gr8 city.... would love to go there

but i heard its a very difficult city for non japanese speakers? any comments


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I too.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you so much,Unoh. you have done a very great job indeed. I salute you. Tokyo is my most favorite city on earth except my hometown, Bangkok.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Prince (Dec 12, 2004)

OMG! *falls over*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics , amazing Tokyo and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

wooo awesome pics


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

No, but I would LOOVE to go!!! Thanks.

The only thing I don't like about Tokyo is how it makes my city and most of the other cities I've been to seem so insignificant...
I guess its massiveness has that effect on people and cities.


----------



## miky&miky (Nov 27, 2006)

NO WORDS... 
SIMPLY BEAUTYFUL, THE BEST.
SOME PARTS IT LOOKS LIKE MEXICO CITY (JUST SOME PARTS)


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

Booyashako said:


> The only thing I don't like about Tokyo is how it makes my city and most of the other cities I've been to seem so insignificant...
> I guess its massiveness has that effect on people and cities.


LOL :lol: 
Yeah, that's so true, everything else seems so insignificant comparing to Tokyo!!


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

i was in the Shinjuku area for work

i stayed in the Keio Plaza hotel which is pictured in many of those highrise pix

i had one of the most wonderful views of a city i think one could ever ask for nighttime was absolutely amazing i would just sit in my room and look out over the city because i couldnt sleep! haahah jet lag is interesting


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

for anyone whos from Tokyo, whats it like when you go to other cities like Mexico City or New York City or London?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

JoshYent said:


> i was in the Shinjuku area for work
> 
> i stayed in the Keio Plaza hotel which is pictured in many of those highrise pix
> 
> i had one of the most wonderful views of a city i think one could ever ask for nighttime was absolutely amazing i would just sit in my room and look out over the city because i couldnt sleep! haahah jet lag is interesting


I was also one of the lucky few to have tasted Tokyo and stayed in the same hotel. It was truly amazing! But I never got to see most of what's been shown in this thread...too little time. 
IMO, this is the freaking best City Thread ever!! I spend an hour going through it, and loving every bit of it. 
Other cities are simply no competition for Tokyo. Even New York fade in comparison. London and Paris would disappear as Tokyo neighbourhoods


----------



## AKIRAsan (Nov 3, 2006)

TOKYO


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

i really love this city


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## AKIRAsan (Nov 3, 2006)

shinjuku


----------



## mikeboss (Nov 9, 2006)

What an awesome looking place, very futureist this is what all cities should be aiming for Tokyo has set the benchmark.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## venom (Mar 30, 2005)

*Recent Tokyo pics*
























































Aerial pics


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tokyo...Tokyo!*

I love this metropolis.

So mezmerizingly fast paced...

...bursting at the seams with human activity...

...extremely ecclectic and exciting...

...it could only be

*TOKYO!​*Nothing beats the level of urbanity and concentration of man-made infrastructure that Tokyo has. By the looks of it, there aren't any NIMBY(s) in Tokyo. 

*Can someone post pictures of Greater Tokyo's Saitama suburbs.* Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

these pics are just awesome:applause: too bad, Shinjuku skyline isn't that dense.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ kiku99*

^^ There are loads of other central business districts in Tokyo...that is why Shinjuku ain't that massive.


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> *Can someone post pictures of Greater Tokyo's Saitama suburbs.* Thanks in advance.


pics by Vapour from Saitama City thread


----------



## lebron (Oct 19, 2006)

no doubt tokyo is the best city in the world


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

I think


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

unoh said:


> I guess It is related to earthquake.


I think it has something to do with the nation's character, very self-disciplined and organized, but less charming and personalized.


----------



## Belo.Horizontino (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazing!! :yes:


----------



## Sielbeck (Jul 10, 2006)

The more pictures I see of Tokyo, the more I want to go there!


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

scary because it is vast, beautiful because it is tall kay:


----------



## Golden Loon (Mar 14, 2005)

newjing said:


> I think it has something to do with the nation's character, very self-disciplined and organized, but less charming and personalized.


go to tokyo's streets and walk around, you'd find that japanese really know how to dress up as charming and personalized


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

my aunt has been to Tokyo.lol.

She got lost and walked for 4 hours until some guy who spoke english spent 1 hour of his life getting her back to her hotel. She gave him 300YEN though.lol.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting these. Fabulous set of pictures.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

As much as i love the city of Tokyo and just how important it is, it is just a little dissapointing that there aren't taller and more skyscrapers, everytime you look at the typical dwelling in tokyo, it is tiny. Although i know that there is a big earth quake problem in that region, building upward instead of outward would not only make it look nicer but would also allow for more functionability.


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

IlEstAndré said:


> my aunt has been to Tokyo.lol.
> 
> She got lost and walked for 4 hours until some guy who spoke english spent 1 hour of his life getting her back to her hotel. She gave him 300YEN though.lol.


lol ahah 300 yen would buy half a burger :lol: id hate to get lost in tokyo... its so massive and it feels like your walking the same street... id be scared walking in tokyo alone ahah great city tho, id love to go back


----------



## germx (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG. I have always wanted to go to Japan!!

Japan has the most technologically and most futuristic cities in the world. I will go there one day.


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

for anyone whos from Tokyo, whats it like when you go to other cities like Mexico City or New York City or London?...

To answer your question, I lived in Japan for a couple of years and have been to New York a few times and have been to Chicago. Whilst Manhattan is very very impressive, it is only 4 miles across at its widest point. Tokyo feels like lots of mini Manhattans split up and scattered in a circle around 6-7 miles wide and 10-12 miles high. 

Tokyo is as big area-wise as London (600 sq m) but double the density....(similar to NYC/Paris in density.......

It feels like London plus New York plus Paris. As a Londoner and someone who has also been to Paris a fair few times this isn't hyperbole....

It really is a huge city, you have to really go around the Yamanote (Circle) line which takes and hour but just covers the core of the city, observe all the different ''mini'-cities'' that comprise it, go to Yokohama, Kawasaki, Chiba and all the way out to the foothills of Mount Fuji to the West and all the way to Narita in the East to appreciate what a 30-40 million population metropolitan area feels like. 

Truly vast. 

The Kansai metropolitan area - Osaka-Kyoto-Kobe feels NYC/London sized and has around the same number of people.

Nagoya is huge as well. Japan has lots of big cities with seemingly endless apolocalyptic sprawl. At night it feels like Akira/Bladerunner.


----------



## Orgoglioso (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't wait to go this summer. Im staying at the Park hyatt, going to Ginza and Harjuku and some anime museam and of course:
DISNEY LAND!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: 

I think ive got tickets to go watch a baseball match as well, i would have never thought my first baseball match would be in Japan lol.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

There are simply no reason to deny Tokyo is the leading city in the world.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

dom said:


> It really is a huge city, you have to really go around the Yamanote (Circle) line which takes and hour but just covers the core of the city, observe all the different ''mini'-cities'' that comprise it, go to Yokohama, Kawasaki, Chiba and all the way out to the foothills of Mount Fuji to the West and all the way to Narita in the East to appreciate what a 30-40 million population metropolitan area feels like.


Thanks for your response. Although I am not sure if the Yamanote (Circle) Line is a good example, as the Circle Line in London takes about an hour (well 50minutes to an hour) and that also just covers the central core.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tokyo i think, is the most dense build-up modern city of the world!


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Tokyo= two Koreas in GDP... How shouldn't she be great? I wish Shanghai will be another Tokyo (Taller of course) one day... :cheers:


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

just wondering.
I see porno vending machine in tokyo......so basically if ya want to buy pornos and too shy to go to the shops ya can just go to the vending machine.

but the thing is...
what if underage kids buy from those machines? how does the machine know if the customer is the legal age? Or it's not a matter?
I am so curious.

if i go to tokyo I will collect all those vending machines hehe


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

bang said:


> just wondering.
> I see porno vending machine in tokyo......so basically if ya want to buy pornos and too shy to go to the shops ya can just go to the vending machine.
> 
> but the thing is...
> ...


An easy way to solve that is to only allow chiped credit cards or other bank cards. These can store personal details like the age of the owner.


----------



## BeachBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

I was in Tokyo between xmas and new years, loved it.

The train and all the different subway lines (metro, keiku, toei, etc) makes it a very very large system, it's incredible.


----------



## BeachBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

bang said:


> just wondering.
> I see porno vending machine in tokyo......so basically if ya want to buy pornos and too shy to go to the shops ya can just go to the vending machine.
> 
> but the thing is...
> ...


they also sell beer in vending machines

oh and the best part, you CAN drink on the streets.. legal over there


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

how far is the airport from Downtown?
how many people live in Tokyo?
I heard that is a very expensive city,but anyway it worths to pay a visit,even if its just once in your life.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

The most dazzling, most amazing city on earth.


----------



## Shenzhen_GAWC (Feb 27, 2006)

Stunning but some of the pictures are actually from Yokohama Landmarks like this one










and the building looking like this


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

IlEstAndré said:


> my aunt has been to Tokyo.lol.
> 
> She got lost and walked for 4 hours until some guy who spoke english spent 1 hour of his life getting her back to her hotel. She gave him 300YEN though.lol.


300 Yen? That`s around 2€.




I can`t wait for my second trip to Tokyo this year.


----------



## BeachBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

daloso said:


> I heard that is a very expensive city,but anyway it worths to pay a visit,even if its just once in your life.


it's not that expensive since the yen lowered a lot in value.

I'll show my pics when they are sorted, but a nice hotel is like 130$USD a night.. cheaper than the 200$ you'd pay for the same in New York.

as for food, it's a little more expensive, but nothing as scary as people used to think. It's a little expensive, but not crazy


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

feverwin said:


> Tokyo= two Koreas in GDP... How shouldn't she be great? I wish Shanghai will be another Tokyo (Taller of course) one day... :cheers:


Tokyo = 1.35 trillion in GDP (4th place if it were a country)... South Korea GDP is 1.2 trillion. Just correcting you. :tongue3:


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

bang said:


> just wondering.
> I see porno vending machine in tokyo......so basically if ya want to buy pornos and too shy to go to the shops ya can just go to the vending machine.
> 
> but the thing is...
> ...


By the beginning of the year 2008, in buying cigarettes from vending machines in entire Japan, you will have to use 'Tabacco Card' (contactless IC card with your own photo). By law cash payment is not allowed any more from 2008 onward.








Thus, this system might apply for other vending machines such as beers and pornos.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

and if you're too shy to go to video shops, you can use rental DVD machines . 
They're installeded in Tokyo's subway stations.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Labtec said:


> Tokyo = 1.35 trillion in GDP (4th place if it were a country)... South Korea GDP is 1.2 trillion. Just correcting you. :tongue3:



Yes, I know. By mentioning two Koreas, I mean South and North Korea... I didn't say 2 SKs... :cheers:

And it's not 4th place if it were a country... US, Japan, German, China, Britain, France, Italy are all larger than 2 trillion or close... 8 or 9, I think...


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

And also South Korea GDP is 0.8-0.9 trillion in nominal GDP...


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

feverwin said:


> Yes, I know. By mentioning two Koreas, I mean South and North Korea... I didn't say 2 SKs... :cheers:
> 
> And it's not 4th place if it were a country... US, Japan, German, China, Britain, France, Italy are all larger than 2 trillion or close... 8 or 9, I think...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo under Economy at the time of initial posting I read the bit In April (and for some reason didn't see 1995 on the next line) part and just read fourth. :bash:


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Labtec said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo under Economy at the time of initial posting I read the bit In April (and for some reason didn't see 1995 on the next line) part and just read fourth. :bash:


Yes, China had not "rised" then... :lol: now almost four times of 1995, fourfold in 10 years :banana: ... 

Surprisingly, France and Britain were not larger than Tokyo then?? :?


----------



## snowgoose (Mar 8, 2006)

*sakura*

Yesterday, I went to see cherry blossoms in Rikugi-en Garden.
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?hl=ja&q=六義園&ie=UTF8&oe=UTF-8&z=16&om=1&iwloc=addr


















Rikugi-en Garden is in Bunkyo-ku Hon-komagome that is the birthplace of cherry blossom SOMEIYOSINO.


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pic.


I love the movie "Lost in Translation",I can watch that movie 3 times in a row


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn Tokyo is huge! Can't wait to visit it


----------



## GHORMEH SABZi (May 3, 2007)

:cheers: i've never been to tokyo but i sure would love to.. my best friend she is from japan so i might go with her :dj: kay:


----------



## sequoia (Mar 12, 2007)

one of the best city I've visited!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

Unbelievable city, im booking my plane ticket right now!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

I love to visit Tokyo!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent. Just paid for my three weeks in Japan this week. Will visit Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and the Izu Pen.

Which building is this observation deck?


----------



## yellow15 (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome city and awesome photos!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Tokyo! 
I wish it wasn't so expensive


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Tokyo of 1935*


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Justme said:


> Excellent. Just paid for my three weeks in Japan this week. Will visit Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and the Izu Pen.
> 
> Which building is this observation deck?


Roppongi Hills. The observation deck is nice, but everything costs a lot there.
World Trade Center in Hamamatsucho is also recommendable.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice.

I love this city, actually i admire Japan their culture, everything about Japan, i hope one day to visit Tokio


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Nope, i have never been there  but i hope in a few years i'll e there 

:soon:


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG! The best city in the world. I just love Tokyo


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## GHORMEH SABZi (May 3, 2007)

beautiful pix.. i would love to visit toyko VERY soon


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe, World biggest city.......


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

unoh said:


> .


한국인이 일본 자랑을하다니.. I dont understand you. hno:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ unoh*



> Maybe, World biggest city.......


^^ It is the biggest city...er...metropolis in the world. :yes:


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Wait how far is Landmark tower from Tokyo I thought it was in Osaka?


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Taylorhoge said:


> Wait how far is Landmark tower from Tokyo I thought it was in Osaka?


^^ Well, 40 km?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Donkie said:


> 한국인이 일본 자랑을하다니.. I dont understand you. hno:


동키야 일본을 자랑하는게 아니라 도쿄를 소개하는거다


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Why are the buildings in one of the pictures circled in pink(will they be demolished or are they new)


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ [email protected]*

^^ We can't see the pic.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

unoh said:


>


This is Tokyo?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> This is Tokyo?



Yepp. this is tokyo disney sea


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Busy Tokyo


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Odaiba


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Tokyo & Anime


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

tokyo trains


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Yurikamome


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

near tokyo station






Nishi- shijuku


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Aerial


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

SHIN-MARUNOUCHI








water bus




Subway Omotesando


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd love to go there but it's very expensive, I think...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Too many visual information! It's too much boring! Tokyo could follow the exemple of São Paulo. São Paulo's City Hall has decided to vanish all the visual pollution from outdoors and neon all over the city.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

SEED said:


> it might not hav that many super tall skyscrapers as any other big city in this world but its soo much more MODERN!!!! compare to many city in this world!  i like Tokyo and its architecture! it has a style of its own i think!


Indeed. kay:


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Tokyo looks really awesome


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Tokyo International Airport (Haneda Airport)*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm going in August!! Yayy!!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Greater Tokyo does seem to have a few skyscrapers because there are dozens of city centers. Moreover, Greater Tokyo is way larger in urban expanse/extent built-up sprawl than Hong Kong so that there is little need to build really tall scrapers.
> 
> But if you count the actual number of high-rise and mid-rise buildings, Greater Tokyo would, undoubtedly, beat any other major metro or, even, any major metro pair up. You could add all mid-rises and high-rises in Seoul and Shanghai, and still, Greater Tokyo would have more. There are hundreds of thousands of mid-rises in Greater Tokyo. :yes:


i am not sure, maybe seoul+shanghai has more.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> i am not sure, maybe seoul+shanghai has more.


let's not worry about that; they are all awesome asian cities and you can have a great time in any one of them (i have! :cheers: )

ah, but now i want to know... which city has the most mid-rises and high-rises? damn.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

south said:


> let's not worry about that; they are all awesome asian cities and you can have a great time in any one of them (i have! :cheers: )
> 
> ah, but now i want to know... which city has the most mid-rises and high-rises? damn.


lol, that would never be known. every website gives totally different dates about highrises of these cities. 
by chinese authority, in 2001, shanghai has 4200 skyscrapers , far more than hongkong ,rank the 1st in the world.
据上海房地资源管理局有关部门统计，截至2001年底，上海已建成的高层建筑已达4226幢，其中智能建筑约500幢，总建筑面积7410万平方米，远远超过香港，不仅在全国居于首位，在世界也是排名第一。
source:http://bbs.dy7cd.com/dispbbs.asp?boardID=60&ID=46390

in 2005,there is an dates by goverment:
11-15storey:3889
16-19storey:2020
20-29storey:2090
more than 100M:652
more than 200M:40
more than 300M:3


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Justme said:


> I will be in Tokyo in a few weeks, and really looking forward to seeing this facinating city. But damn this is shocking. Sorry, but no matter how condensed a city becomes there should be no reason to destroy a river like this.


what's the matter with this structure?
frankly, in Seoul also,, there're some bridgeways like that shape,,'over the stream'
but, I've not thought the river stream is destroyed that much,, as far as the quality of water's good..


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Mussoda said:


> what's the matter with this structure?
> frankly, in Seoul also,, there're some bridgeways like that shape,,'over the stream'
> but, I've not thought the river stream is destroyed that much,, as far as the quality of water's good..


??? Are you serious? Ok, this is not what you do to rivers. Rivers are often the most beautiful part of any city. You do not take the most beautiful part and then destroy it like this.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Amazing city  More pics !


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Magnificent!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Buranhuare








Shibaura island cape tower








World city towers


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------

